# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλάσετε ενυδρείο 120lt μαζί με το έπιπλο και αξεσουάρ έτοιμο.

## tarirs

Ανταλλάσσω ΕΝΥΔΡΕΙΟ με έπιπλο σετ,με διαστάσεις  62 Χ45 Χ35 χρήση 6 μήνες,με ενυδρειακή άμμο,πλάτη αυτοκόλλητη .Έτοιμο  για χρήση. Το ανταλλάσσω λόγω αναβάθμισης. Το ενυδρείο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. 

ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΣΕΤΕ  με άλλα αντικείμενα  τεχνολογίας όπως gadget, κινητά, laptop, tablet και dlsr φωτογραφικές μηχανές. Επίσης, με οτιδήποτε όπως tv, διότι κάθετε λόγω του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε  με μεγαλύτερο σε λίτρα ενυδρείο. 






Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## tarirs

> Ανταλλάσσω ΕΝΥΔΡΕΙΟ με έπιπλο σετ,με διαστάσεις  62 Χ45 Χ35 χρήση 6 μήνες,με ενυδρειακή άμμο,πλάτη αυτοκόλλητη .Έτοιμο  για χρήση. Το ανταλλάσσω λόγω αναβάθμισης. Το ενυδρείο είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. 
> 
> ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΣΕΤΕ  με άλλα αντικείμενα  τεχνολογίας όπως gadget, κινητά, laptop, tablet και dlsr φωτογραφικές μηχανές. Επίσης, με οτιδήποτε όπως tv, διότι κάθετε λόγω του ότι αναβαθμίστηκε  με μεγαλύτερο σε λίτρα ενυδρείο. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.


Να κλειδωθεί...δόθηκε...

----------

